# Ummm, how does Airport wireless work exactly?



## fetisha

Ok, so I'm a bit slow with computers (especially Mac's since I'm new to them) but I'm hoping to have someone explain to me very simply exactly how wireless works.

Here's what I have in my home: We have cable with Cogeco and obviously an external modem for it. We only have 1 computer (a desktop PC) so I have no experience with networking or multiple computers, etc.

I will most likely be purchasing a MacBook and I know they come with the airport card already installed, so that's not an issue.

So here is where I'm a bit confused. Do I need to get a new modem from my cable company that has an antenna? (the one we have doesn't). Or do I just need to get the Airport Extreme base station (or the simple little Airport express wireless base)? And if I only need the Airport Extreme or the Airport Express, how exactly does my modem factor into everything? Do I have to unplug the DSL and the Ethernet from my modem and connect them to the base station? I feel like if I'm unplugging things from my modem, that the computer I'm currently on (the PC) won't work. A friend of mine says I need a router. Is the Airport Extreme and the Airport Express routers?

So I'm REALLY hoping that someone can put everything very simply for me because I'm really confused. I looked around online for a while but I couldn't find anything that made it absolutely crystal clear. Especially how my cable modem and the base station work together, etc.

Thanks guys!


----------



## tilt

I have a Linux PC, a Mac Mini without wireless capability and a MacBook with wireless capability. I also have an Airport Express.

I am on Cogeco Cable and have the cable modem without an antenna.

But...

What else I have is a normal router. My Linux PC and the Mac Mini are connected to the router by ethernet cable, my Airport Express is also connected to the router by ethernet cable. The router is connected to the Cogeco modem with ethernet cable.

Therefore everything is wired except for my MacBook which connects wirelessly to the Airport Express which in turn is connected by wire to the router.

Too confusing?

Simpel answer - what you need is a router. Connect your PC to the router, connect your Cogeco modem to your router, connect your Airport Express to your router and your Mac laptop will work wirelessly.

Cheers


----------



## fetisha

You rock tilt! Now I know that I need Airport Express AND a router. Any advice on a router I should buy? I know nothing about them.

Thanks again!


----------



## teknikz

Depends

You COULD get a Linksys wrtg but that would more then likely drive you nuts , im fairly computer savvy and its a bit of a pain.

Just get the Airport Extreme , plug your ethernet cable from your router. Pop the cd into your macbook and your in business....apple...it just works .


----------



## Daktari

Someone will correct me if I am wrong but you only need a wireless router.

cable mode----->router------> PC (wired port) + macbook (Wireless).
Ignore in the printers and entertainment consoles in the diagram below.










The airport express _is_ a wireless router with the additional functionality of streaming itunes wirelessly to your stereo or powered speakers and a usb print server. 

For a wireless router get apples airport extreme ($200) for greater speeds while sharing files on your local network, greater range, stronger signal and for future proofing. But if you are like most people ( surfing, chating, download music or movies etc) getting a wireless G router will be sufficient. Any of these routers will do, as can an airport express ($119). From that futureshop list I would recommend the D-Link wbr-1310 ($44) or the Linksys WRT54G ($69). 

After setting everything up ensure to read the manual and setup the wireless security.

Cheers.


----------



## Demosthenes X

You need an Airport Extreme, or a similar *wireless router*. If you get in trouble, just go to any computer store and ask for a wireless router.

The Airport Express is *not *a router. It is a wireless bridge. A router is designed to reroute internet: you plug your cable modem into the wireless router, and you can then run lines off the router. A wireless router adds wireless capability in addition to wired routing.

The Airport Express only has one input: you can plug your cable modem into it and turn it into wireless. But you cannot plug a computer into the Airport Express. What the Express will do is extend the range of an existing wireless network, as well as stream iTunes and allow for wireless printing.

Good luck!


----------



## NaturesPixel

OK sorry to hijack this thread but i have a newb question too...

my PC is down in basement... so if we was to get a wireless router... would it reach upstairs... the lounge room is directly above the computer... or would i need to get say the Airport Express and place it at the top of the stairs to extend the wireless to upstairs???


----------



## Cuzz323

NaturesPixel said:


> OK sorry to hijack this thread but i have a newb question too...
> 
> my PC is down in basement... so if we was to get a wireless router... would it reach upstairs... the lounge room is directly above the computer... or would i need to get say the Airport Express and place it at the top of the stairs to extend the wireless to upstairs???


all you need is a wireless card i will definelty reach the signal just make sure you have a 802.11G card


----------



## IronMac

Ok, here we go addressing various points:

A. The Apple Airport Express Base Station is a *router* from the reviews that I've read.
B. You cable company's wireless router will probably be cheaper than any Apple wireless product and you will be able to get their tech support if you run into any problems.
C. The range of any wireless product will depend on what is between the router and the client. So, will it reach from the basement to the top floor? Maybe. Whether or not it is 802.11b or 802.11g does NOT matter. I don't know about 802.11n but I would steer clear of any 802.11n products until they hammer down the specification. 

So, what would I suggest? Go and get a Linksys WRT54G wireless router. Why? Because, it's extremely popular and inexpensive so you will find lots of people using it and who can help u with it. I have one and it's a piece of cake to use. I currently have a mixed Linux/Mac/Windows network running off of mine and I can even print wirelessly to the networked Laserjet. That's incredible!

Software-wise, it can be upgraded via various firmware releases. Hardware-wise, it's about the same as any reasonable wireless router in that it has enough wired ports for most home setups along with wireless functionality.

Get the WRT54G, this applies to both the OP and naturespixels, set it up and then, if it doesn't work and none of us can help either one of you, go with an Apple product.


----------



## moonsocket

The Airport Express is a wireless router. The only problem is that all your computers need to be wireless.

If you dont need the wireless printing on airtunes I would get a Linksys wrt54g.


----------



## madgunde

Demosthenes X said:


> The Airport Express is *not *a router. It is a wireless bridge. A router is designed to reroute internet: you plug your cable modem into the wireless router, and you can then run lines off the router. A wireless router adds wireless capability in addition to wired routing.


This is incorrect. The AirPort Express is most certainly a router, albeit a wireless router only. You are correct that it can not also serve as a wired router since it doesn't have a built-in ethernet switch, but in all other respects, the AirPort Express is a router an can be connected directly to a cable/DSL modem to share the internet connection with wireless computers with network address translation, firewall, port filtering/forwarding, etc.

If you only plan on using your computer(s) wirelessly, the AirPort Express will work perfectly. It also makes a great portable router to take on trips to places that offer wired high speed internet, but not wireless. Simply plug in your AirPort Express, configure, and you're off to the races.

I have an AirPort Express by the way and have owned 5 other routers from LinkSys and D-Link. The AirPort Express is the only one that hasn't given me problems. I'm looking to get an AirPort Extreme to replace my main D-Link router at some point.


----------



## twolf3232

OK. So here's my setup:
-> indicates Ethernet wire
~> indicated USB 2.0 wire
*** indicated 802.11 wireless connection to router

Rogers -> SMC 802.11b router -> Vonage phone adapter
*** Airport Express ~> Epson Stylus CX6600
*** MacBook (rev1)
*** HP Laptop
*** eMachines Laptop
*** XBox 360 (future)
*** Guest laptops when visiting
*** Motorola wireless bridge -> ???

For your setup go

Cogeco -> Router (linksys, Airport Extreme, Netgear, etc) -> PC
*** MacBook (rev2) 

Simple enough?


----------



## Ammo

madgunde said:


> The AirPort Express is most certainly a router, albeit a wireless router only.


Very helpful! But the Internet still doesn't work for me, either with the Gigafast USB plugged into my white iBook or the Apple Airport card in the iMac 17" flatscreen. (both running OSX 10.3.5). 

That is, both can "see" the AirPort express, judging by activity lights, but only the iMac with Airport card can connect to the Dell which is acting as a router and SMB file server. The iMac can connect through it all to Google but not any other website or email. 
Weird! The iBook with USB net dongle can't connect to anything at all. Is this a Windows XP firewall issue?

So: ADSL - > Dell -> Airport Express -> iMac Airport card = SMB connectivity, Google, but 
ADSL - > Dell -> Airport Express -> iBook with USB card = no connection.


----------



## HowEver

Get a cheap, wired router. There is usually a d-link or the like on sale at Future Shop or Best Buy every week, $20 to $40. Or compare at
ehmac.pricecanada.com

Then:

ADSL > wired router > Dell
and
ADSL > wired router > Airport Express > wireless Macs

Your life will be much easier this way. It would also be easier if you had an Airport Card in your iBook rather than the Gigafast USB stick. For one thing, it wouldn't stick out; it would also provide easy integration. Which iBook do you have?

And... don't forget to use the Airport Admin Utility to make sure you have security using your Airport Express.


(If you can, situate the Airport Express near your stereo, plug that in, and you can play your music through the stereo using your wireless Macs).



Ammo said:


> Very helpful! But the Internet still doesn't work for me, either with the Gigafast USB plugged into my white iBook or the Apple Airport card in the iMac 17" flatscreen. (both running OSX 10.3.5).
> 
> That is, both can "see" the AirPort express, judging by activity lights, but only the iMac with Airport card can connect to the Dell which is acting as a router and SMB file server. The iMac can connect through it all to Google but not any other website or email.
> Weird! The iBook with USB net dongle can't connect to anything at all. Is this a Windows XP firewall issue?
> 
> So: ADSL - > Dell -> Airport Express -> iMac Airport card = SMB connectivity, Google, but
> ADSL - > Dell -> Airport Express -> iBook with USB card = no connection.


----------



## Bohemian_Babe

I also am having trouble understanding airport express. I just got a macbook and I was hoping to set it up for the internet. I have an imac that is connected to dsl with a router, my sister's pc is also connected to this router. If I get airport express, can I just connect it to the router with an ethernet cable to get a wireless connection for my macbook, or do I need to get the airport extreme? Thanks.


----------



## HowEver

Bohemian_Babe said:


> I also am having trouble understanding airport express. I just got a macbook and I was hoping to set it up for the internet. I have an imac that is connected to dsl with a router, my sister's pc is also connected to this router. If I get airport express, can I just connect it to the router with an ethernet cable to get a wireless connection for my macbook, or do I need to get the airport extreme? Thanks.


Either the Airport Express or Airport Extreme, both wireless routers, will work for you.


----------



## Bohemian_Babe

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ammo

Demosthenes X said:


> You need an Airport Extreme, or a similar *wireless router*. The Airport Express is *not *a router. It is a wireless bridge.


Wait a minute - you're both right! Huntnig through the massive documentation on the AirPort Express, I find this Q&A:

What if my base station is connected to a router?
If your base station is connected to a router or other network device that is using NAT to share a single Internet connection with multiple computers on your network, and you are using DHCP to provide private IP addresses, you need to turn off NAT and DHCP on the AirPort base station. 
Most networks need only one device using NAT and DHCP to provide IP addresses. 
To turn off NAT and DHCP:
Open AirPort Admin Utility, select your base station, and click Configure. 
Click Network and deselect the "Distribute IP addresses" checkbox.
If your base station supports Power over Ethernet (PoE), by default the "Distribute IP addresses" checkbox is not selected, and the base station is not using NAT or DHCP. 
With NAT and DHCP turned off, the base station acts as a simple bridge between the wired and wireless computers on the network
--
I have been using my Dell (with XP) as a file server and a router, since it has a second network card. So I am puzzled why this setup wouldn't work. 

Best suggestion so far: get a router and plug the Dell and Airport Express into that. Problem with that: can't access files on the Dell. Even better: get a wireless card for the Dell and make the Airport Express a router. Problem with that: Telus refuses to support routers. 

Keep on sloggin', I guess. Once I find a solution, I'll share it with ehMac. 
"Ammo"


----------



## Sirius74

Good afternoon one and all! Rather than create a new thread, I figured I'd piggyback this one since my query is related.

Here's the deal: My gf has a PC and I have an iMac G5 (2Ghz, 20", 250GB HD 1GB DDR SDRAM; if it matters) and we're on Rogers Cable for internet. We have a Nintendo Wii, a DS Lite each and a Sony PSP for wireless devices and then we have a PS2. Because of all this we're thinking of getting the Airport Extreme Basestation with Gigabit Ethernet. While I feel fairly confident that it'll work fine with my iMac and her PC, I am concerned about whether it'll communicate with 1) Rogers high-speed modem and 2) our previously mentioned wireless devices.

Any help/knowledge regarding this is, as always, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Atroz

Sirius74 said:


> 1) Rogers high-speed modem and 2) our previously mentioned wireless devices.



I have the 100Mb version of this router and it works fine with my Rogers provided modem. I haven't tested it with the other devices you have questions about.


----------



## LJH

*router*

Linksys WRT54G ($69).

I have one of these and have never had a problem. Works great for me in the house and my guest house which is about 50 feet away. Takes 10 min. to set up and Bingo!


----------



## Ammo

*Computratible*

I gotta get me a router to go with my router. The Linksys sounds like a good solution. Telus has been terrible in this regard. They do not support Apple routers like the Airport Express, since they sell their own wireless router and they have a premium eCare plan which will get you better advice on home networking. 
They make you register your network card before your computer can go online. This is done through an automated "service" called "Online Customer Access". Our plan allows two computers in the household. They won't let you register the "Airport ID", also known as the MAC address (hardware address of the Ethernet interface), so the Airport Express cannot actually do DHCP and NAT as it is supposed to do. The only way to get it working was by exposing the computer ("Enable Default Host" in the Network tab of the Configure Base Station application on either the Mac or PC) to the Internet as is used in network gaming - defeating the firewall built into the A.E. 

I have a third computer - an iBook that was working great until I tried to get a GigaFast brand Wireless USB Adapter working with it and the Airport Express, to no avail. So I took it to a coffee shop and tried to hook into the wireless network there. Great! No problem accessing the Internet. For three seconds that is, then the iBook just stopped functioning and I haven't been able to get it going since. What a nuisance. Who knows what's at fault - I suspect a power supply issue. 

This may yet be more connected than I thought. The network diagram is now:
Telus hi-speed DSL modem -> SMC EtherEZ Hub (daisychain input)
and 2 of the Hub's outputs are connected to 
->Dell XP box (it has no wireless connection)
->Airport Express ->Wireless to iMac

Surprisingly, I can now use the Airport Admin utility on both the iMac and the Dell. This means that I should be able to access the files on the Dell from the iMac, and vice-versa. 

Perhaps it may also mean I can use the iTunes Music connector without having to purchase another Airport Express! 

Oh, the things you can think!

...and don't forget to WEP and WAP it!

BTW folks, what is the Airport's SSID?


----------



## Consu(m)er

*G5 iMac internet problem*

Would a router solve my problem? Bought a used G5 iMac from auction sale. Everything seems to be fine except can't connect to net through ethernet. Tried with ISP tech. They tell me it's a problem with the port. Could it be something else? It's 1.8Mhz/512Mb/80Gb/17".:-(


----------



## EMnO

I have a connection problem too.

We recently got a Mini Mac 1.66 (used) from BeamEcho and we have dial-up currently. My Mini Mac only has an Ethernet connection and I only have a phone line to connect.

We are considering upgrading to Bell Sympatico High Speed but what are my options?

Can I buy an adapter/piece of hardware to connect my phone line to my MiniMac?

If I upgrade to BSHS will there modem just be enough to get me back online?

Is there another recommended way. I have read through most of the posts and am just overwhelmed with info now.

Thanks in advance!

EMnO


----------



## Malco

Don't be afraid to start a new thread.
It is generally preferred to bumping an old one.

You have two choices I think.
Buy an external dial-up modem.
I Googled and found them on eBay for $10.

Or go with BSHS's modem which is all you will need.

Your Mini has: Airport Extreme, Bluetooth, 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet, four external USB 2.0 ports, a FireWire 400 port, optical digital and analog audio in/out.

You did not mention what happened to your old computer.
If it is still functioning you could possibly keep the phone line plugged in to it and "share" its net access wirelessly or wired.


----------



## Z06jerry

*AirPort base stations support WDS & Sig Electronics*

One important point I didn't see mentioned in this thread is that all Airport Express & AirtPort Extreme base station's *range can be easily extended wirelessly* because they support WDS (wide distribution system) 

And you can get them cheaper @ Sig Electronics

AirPort Express N - (wireless only) with AirTunes

SIG Electronics, Apple World : Apple Hardware, Apple AirPort Express 802.11n Wi-Fi

AirPort Extreme N - (wireless and gigabit ethernet)

SIG Electronic, Apple Hardware, Apple AirPort Extreme Base Station with Gigabit Ethernet MB053LL/A

Airport Extreme N - (wireless and ethernet, old model) 

Apple AirPort Extreme 802.11n Wi-Fi Wireless Base Station


----------



## EMnO

Thanks everyone, I didn't realize how old the thread was when I replied. :lmao: 

I ordered a modem from Bell so we will see on Saturday if I can't get myself online and start to enjoy this little Mini Mac! I am going crazy without it!


----------



## Davizwhiz

*Confusion Concerning AirPort Express Base Station*

So here is what I have. I have a wireless router from Quest that works with my very crappy Windows Laptop, my nicer Windows Laptop, and my Macbook, 2 iPods, and an iPad... The unfortunate thing is that the router is downstairs, and the living room, where everyone usually is, has the worst connection in the house. So I was told that a AirPort Express Base Station, which was said to be a "booster", will "boost" the signal wirelessly. After looking at this I think this is not the case. If the internet already works on everything, does this even do anything or not?

In other words, will it do anything to "boost" the signal in the living room wirelessly?

Thanks!

(I really mean it, I have no idea really what this thing even does 0.0)


----------



## MacMagicianJunior

Davizwhiz said:


> So here is what I have. I have a wireless router from Quest that works with my very crappy Windows Laptop, my nicer Windows Laptop, and my Macbook, 2 iPods, and an iPad... The unfortunate thing is that the router is downstairs, and the living room, where everyone usually is, has the worst connection in the house. So I was told that a AirPort Express Base Station, which was said to be a "booster", will "boost" the signal wirelessly. After looking at this I think this is not the case. If the internet already works on everything, does this even do anything or not?
> 
> In other words, will it do anything to "boost" the signal in the living room wirelessly?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (I really mean it, I have no idea really what this thing even does 0.0)



Firstly this should probably have been a new thread rather than resurrecting one from almost three years ago (it would get more attention that way, and more attention = more useful help).

That said, I'm assuming that by "the worst connection in the house" you mean that you often lose connection to the wifi, have poor signal strength causing lag etc... if however your only issue is low bars with no performance problems then the Airport Express will do nothing useful. If it's the former then you need to plug it in in the living room (or possibly between the living room and the downstairs router if it can't detect the router in the living room. Then you need to configure it to be a booster. I should mention that many routers are incompatible with Apples WDS and this may not work at all, in this case you would need to either replace the AExpress with a router that is compatible with the Quest unit (best to actually ask Quest about this directly) or connect a second router to the quest unit that's compatible with the AExpress.

On your wireless-capable Mac (the Macbook)

Open the Airport Utility:
_Applications > Utilities > Airport Utility_

Chose your Base Station from the list on the left (note that it will likely be the only option and already selected)

Enter a password for the base station (remember what this is)

On the next page choose: 

_I want Airport Express to join my current network
_
then:

_I want Airport Express to wirelessly join my current network_

then:

From the pulldown menu, select your Quest network and enter it's password if necessary (probably already in your MacBook's keychain)

Below the Verify Password field is a checkbox to "Extend the range of this network"

Check it and click continue, make sure your settings on the next page are correct and click update, the updater will prompt you again to choose your device and enter the wireless password (I have no idea why) enter it and click continue.

You *should* be set up now, if it doesn't work at any step then you may need to look at the alternatives I mentioned before, or there may be a more complex setup for extending a Quest wifi router that I'm not familiar with. Good luck!


----------



## Davizwhiz

Ok, but do I need to directly connect the base to router or is it possible to do connect the two wirelessly?


----------



## MacMagicianJunior

Davizwhiz said:


> Ok, but do I need to directly connect the base to router or is it possible to do connect the two wirelessly?


Yes, wirelessly... the only physical connection it needs is to be plugged into the wall.


----------



## equisol

Sorry, in my opinion, the Express is a bridge only, it does not 'route' and cannot assign network or IP addresses. It has all the functionality of a bridge but that is all. The Airport Extreme is a router and the Express is a bridge.





madgunde said:


> This is incorrect. The AirPort Express is most certainly a router, albeit a wireless router only. You are correct that it can not also serve as a wired router since it doesn't have a built-in ethernet switch, but in all other respects, the AirPort Express is a router an can be connected directly to a cable/DSL modem to share the internet connection with wireless computers with network address translation, firewall, port filtering/forwarding, etc.
> 
> If you only plan on using your computer(s) wirelessly, the AirPort Express will work perfectly. It also makes a great portable router to take on trips to places that offer wired high speed internet, but not wireless. Simply plug in your AirPort Express, configure, and you're off to the races.
> 
> I have an AirPort Express by the way and have owned 5 other routers from LinkSys and D-Link. The AirPort Express is the only one that hasn't given me problems. I'm looking to get an AirPort Extreme to replace my main D-Link router at some point.


----------



## MacMagicianJunior

equisol said:


> Sorry, in my opinion, the Express is a bridge only, it does not 'route' and cannot assign network or IP addresses. It has all the functionality of a bridge but that is all. The Airport Extreme is a router and the Express is a bridge.


Um, you know you're responding to, and quoting from, a post from May 2007 right?

For the record though it does assign IP addresses to the machines connected wirelessly to it when configured as a standalone base station. One of its primary functions is as a bridge (which is what this thread has been co-opted into being about now) but its other primary function is as a standalone wireless router. If it was only a bridge then it would require a connection to another router or base station in order to function, and that's just not the case.


----------

